# Joker's manor..



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2017)

So you think you are running out of houses to visit and then suddenly this one comes along.visited it with man gone wrong,it was worth seeing for the exterior alone with all the ivy growing up the walls and over the arched windows.inside it looks like work had started to renovate it but stopped.the previous owners were obviously keen gardeners as there was lots of gardening books.and sheds outside with lots of pots and gardening equipment.





































so we wondered what this thing was.we thought it might some sort of communications equipment but then we spotted something in the garden what it might have come from.



































































so this is what we found out back we first thought it was a gun cabinet until we read the writing on the side.i womder if what was inside the house was part of this


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 3, 2017)

Wonderful find, I personally believe us lot will not run out of derelict houses. They're still getting abandoned occasionally.


----------



## mookster (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh that's a bit lovely!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2017)

dauntless - UE said:


> Wonderful find, I personally believe us lot will not run out of derelict houses. They're still getting abandoned occasionally.



Thank you.still keep turning up eh.visited three that day


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2017)

Absolutely stunning, wishing I had stayed a little longer now lol


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not really into residential places which is why I rarely comment on them, but this place is incredible, thanks MM.


----------



## smiler (Aug 3, 2017)

All me heroes on one wall, Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Hippie Alien (Aug 4, 2017)

Stunning find Mikey loving the ivy, beautifully photographed


----------



## HughieD (Aug 4, 2017)

I know it's not a competition but no one finds better places and photographs them as well as you Mikey. Outstanding.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 4, 2017)

That's a nice house with beautiful furniture. The object in the house I think looks like an aerial-tuner. If there is a ham radio in the house then the aerial would be rotated by this apparatus to achieve the best signal or to pick up other signals. It's a pity you didn't take a shot of the makers name on the front of the cabinet. The Erika typewriter according to the Typewriter museum is circa 1965 to 1976.


----------



## BoneDust (Aug 4, 2017)

What a lovely place. I think the wooden box-object is a power supply given there's no areal connections (BNC, N type), and the dial on the left seems to adjust the voltage, with the one on the right giving some different current ranges. The connections on the right are also pretty typical for power supplies.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 4, 2017)

Yep thats another cracker well done.
I do worry about running out of places to explore & personally struggle to find stuff whereas you seem to have the nak.
I guess its all relative to the amount of time put in though, for me its a day a month hobby!
Keep em coming though its only you guys that keep me inspired!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 4, 2017)

That is stunning, absolutely perfect time capsule. Great stuff mate, love it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for all the lovely comments you are to kind.it was prob my most favourite house how long it will stay this way I don't know as kids have been in the garden.thanks for the info in the instrument in the box.


----------



## Gromr (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow, what a find Mikey! Really really nice.


----------



## Trinpaul (Aug 5, 2017)

That was really lovely, not what you'd expect from looking at the externals.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 5, 2017)

Fascinating explore Mikey! As always such great detailed images, love the close ups of the bottle, the bits left behind really give an insight into the previous owners like the wall paper, pictures and books.

Really love this! Thanks!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 5, 2017)

wow.... you keep finding these amazing places

Top work mate


----------



## joe roberts (Aug 5, 2017)

Amazing. Good find.


----------



## ch9sab (Aug 5, 2017)

What a find. No idea how you keep on finding so many new places.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 6, 2017)

Superb report Mikey. Really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, this is awesome! Beautifully captured by yourself


----------



## DarkHorse (Aug 8, 2017)

I have not seen anything like the wooden electronics box before but the green box you found in the garden might well have contained a telescopic mast made by Clarke Masts on the Isle of Wight. They were/are carried on army landrovers for reconnaissance purposes. If Hugh Jorgan is right about the box being an aerial tuner that could be the connection between the two (though the mast box looks more modern).


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful place.


----------



## djphilg (Sep 19, 2017)

Checked this place out today. Sad to say that it doesn't look much like these photos anymore. There is a lot of stuff missing and a lot of things have been trashed. Such a shame.


----------



## MeditativeChaos (Sep 20, 2017)

gorgeous place 


djphilg said:


> Checked this place out today. Sad to say that it doesn't look much like these photos anymore. There is a lot of stuff missing and a lot of things have been trashed. Such a shame.


sad to hear


----------



## mookster (Sep 21, 2017)

Was only a matter of time I think with given it's location...sad times


----------



## Potter (Sep 29, 2017)

Great stuff. Sad to here it's not like this now.


----------

